# Datum umschreiben



## Merick (9. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!
Mit folgende Java-code bekomme ich ein ganz normales Datum (jahr-monat-tag std:min:sec.0). Hier der Code
(Siehe Zeile 159 - 162)


```
package gui.dialog ;

import java.sql.ResultSet;

import gui.MainFrame;
import gui.panel.CPProjectList;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;



import com.jgoodies.forms.builder.PanelBuilder;
import com.jgoodies.forms.layout.CellConstraints;
import com.jgoodies.forms.layout.FormLayout;

import model.ProjectListTableModel;

import utilities.DatabaseConnection;

public class DialogProjectEdit extends JDialog {
	
	private MainFrame frame = MainFrame.getInstance();
    private DatabaseConnection dbc = frame.getConnectedDB();
    

    private int projId = 0;

    private JButton btEdit;
    private JButton btCancel;
    
    private JTextField projektName;
    
    private JTextField projektId;
    private JTextField createdDate;
    
    
    public DialogProjectEdit(JFrame frame, boolean modal, int i){
    	super(frame, modal);
    	this.setProjId(i);
    	
		initialize();
		
		setModal(modal);
		this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    }
    
       
  
	private void initialize() {
		this.setTitle("Projekt Ändern");
		this.setSize(450, 180);

		FormLayout layout = new FormLayout(
				"right:[40dlu,pref], 3dlu, 40dlu, 7dlu, "
						+ "right:[40dlu,pref], 3dlu, 60dlu",
				"p, 3dlu, p, 3dlu, p, 9dlu, p, 3dlu, p, 14dlu, p");

		PanelBuilder builder = new PanelBuilder(layout);
		builder.setDefaultDialogBorder();

		CellConstraints cc = new CellConstraints();
		int row = 1;

		builder.addLabel("Projektname:", cc.xy(1, row));
		builder.add(getPName(), cc.xyw(3, row++, 5));
		row++;

		builder.addLabel("ProjektID:", cc.xy(1, row));
		builder.add(getPId(), cc.xyw(3, row++, 5));
		row++;

		builder.addLabel("Erstellt am", cc.xy(1, row));
		builder.add(getCDate(), cc.xyw(3, row++, 5));
		row++;

		builder.add(getbtEdit(), cc.xy(5, row));
		builder.add(getbtCancel(), cc.xy(7, row));
		this.getValues();
		

		this.setContentPane(builder.getPanel());
		
	}
	
	private void getValues(){
		try{
	        ResultSet rs = dbc.abfrage("select * from project_table where project_id = "+ this.getProjId() +" ;");
	        while( rs.next() ) {
	                this.projektId.setText(rs.getString(1));
	                this.projektName.setText(rs.getString(2));
	                this.createdDate.setText(rs.getString(3));}
	        } catch (Exception e) {
	               e.printStackTrace();
	        }
	}
	
	private void setProjId(int i){
        this.projId = i + 1;
    }
	
	private int getProjId(){
        return this.projId;
    }
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes tfName
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField
	 */
	private JTextField getPName() {
		if (projektName == null) {
			projektName = new JTextField();
			
		}
		return projektName;
	}
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes tfName
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField
	 */
	private JTextField getPId() {
		if (projektId == null) {
			projektId = new JTextField();
		}
		return projektId;
	}
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes tfName
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField
	 */
	private JTextField getCDate() {
		if (createdDate == null) {
			createdDate = new JTextField();
		}
		return createdDate;
	}
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes btEdit
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton
	 */
	private JButton getbtEdit() {
		if (btEdit == null) {
			btEdit = new JButton();
			btEdit.setText("Ändern");
			final int id = this.getProjId();
			
			btEdit.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					
					String query = "UPDATE project_table " +
							"set created_date = \'"
							+  createdDate.getText() + "\' WHERE project_id = "+ id +";"; 
					
					
					if(dbc.setEintrag(query))
						System.out.println("Query Successed");
					DialogProjectEdit.this.setVisible(false);
					DialogProjectEdit.this.dispose();
					frame.loadPanel(new CPProjectList());
				}
			});
		}
		return btEdit;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes btCancel
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton
	 */
	private JButton getbtCancel() {
		if (btCancel == null) {
			btCancel = new JButton();
			btCancel.setText("Abbrechen");
			btCancel.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					DialogProjectEdit.this.setVisible(false);
					DialogProjectEdit.this.dispose();
				}
			});
		}
		return btCancel;
	}
}
```

Nun möchte ich die Ausgabe in Format: TT-MM-JJJJ haben. Wie kann ich das Programm umschreiben?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2010)

SimpleDateFormat

SimpleDateFormat - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe


' brauchst du in Strings übrigens nicht unbedingt per \' zu escapen


----------



## Merick (9. Mrz 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> SimpleDateFormat
> 
> SimpleDateFormat - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe
> 
> ...



Das habe ich nicht so kappiert wieich es einsetzen kann. Könntest du mir eine Einsatz auf nein Programmcode schreiben?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2010)

programmieren möchte ich persönlich es nicht, wenn du aber sinnvolle Fragen formulierst, beantworte ich diese gerne,
vorher auch bei google nach Erklärungen suchen, z.B. in Lehrbüchern wie 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)
(Index!)


----------

